# dns.watch



## fernandel (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi!

I gave a try to dns.watch and I put in my resolve.conf but today I check my firewall log and I found:


```
kernel: ipfw: 65500 Deny UDP 84.200.69.80:53 192.168.1.2:53701 in via bge0   
kernel: ipfw: 65500 Deny UDP 84.200.69.80:53 192.168.1.2:53701 in via bge0   
kernel: ipfw: 65500 Deny UDP 84.200.70.40:53 192.168.1.2:11782 in via bge0   
kernel: ipfw: 65500 Deny UDP 84.200.70.40:53 192.168.1.2:11782 in via bge0   
kernel: ipfw: 65500 Deny UDP 84.200.69.80:53 192.168.1.2:33765 in via bge0
kernel: ipfw: 65500 Deny UDP 84.200.69.80:53 192.168.1.2:33765 in via bge0
kernel: ipfw: 65500 Deny UDP 84.200.70.40:53 192.168.1.2:43147 in via bge0
kernel: ipfw: 65500 Deny UDP 84.200.70.40:53 192.168.1.2:43147 in via bge0
```

I found on the web:
https://www.abuseipdb.com/check/84.200.69.80
I did switched back to my previous settings.

On the web is recommended server.

Thank you.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 30, 2018)

Just for the record: what DNS server do you normally use? Because when I look at that log I can't help wonder if this could be caused by the firewall blocking returning data, even though that seems unlikely.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 30, 2018)

fernandel said:


> I found on the web:
> https://www.abuseipdb.com/check/84.200.69.80


I don't trust this. All the "reports" are shite. Looks like lots of reports from people that can't tell the difference between a regular DNS query and an actual (D)DoS.


----------



## fernandel (Jul 30, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Just for the record: what DNS server do you normally use? Because when I look at that log I can't help wonder if this could be caused by the firewall blocking returning data, even though that seems unlikely.


I use https://blog.uncensoreddns.org/ and I never had a problem. I do not know why I change something which works ):


----------

